# so heres my story all about how my life got flipped turned upside down lol.....



## rude boy (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey I am Lee from Scotland For the best part of 10+ years I've been effected by this leper of a disease. Only way to describe this condition is to say that its the most humiliating and self destroying illness I've ever come across. She*t that its happened to me but hey sometimes things are put in our way to create obstacles that once accomplished leads us to a path of advantageous pastures haha.... in all seriousness I am not gonna get all God loving on you's as IM not a religious guy, but when we stop believing in a brighter future what is there left but sh*t. What IM trying to say is it's not always a good idea to ponder on what ifs or why me, I've done this for far too long now and I am mentally drained take note and do not make the same mistakes I have.so heres my story all about how my life got flipped turned upside down lol.....

well taking you right back to when this became noticeable for me anyway... about 16-17 I started to party quite hard and started taking drugs like ecstasy and other mind altering cocktail of narcotics. the first time I was aware was sitting in the back of a friend car in the middle seat. There was a girl in the passenger seat in front who turned and said she could smell she*t... I commented saying it was probably off some ones feet and they had stepped on dog droppings. she looked directly in my eyes and said no its kind of sweet smelling.... a waive of panic rushed over me and knew she had instantly referred to me and it was directed at me but I was off my face and ignored it...

months went passed and i would get the odd weird remark likes has someone sh*t or you farted man. this went on for quite some time and made me really depressed and withdrawn. I went to my local doctor he looked at me like i was off my head. especially when i told him i cant smell it but other can... Currently I was also struggling going the toilet for a full BM it always felt like i had never really fully evacuated my bowel. If i think back i cant ever remember not having to strain to move things along. I also was suffering from heomoroids which at that time was noticeable from my back passage.

The Doctors diagnosis was IBS-C,piles and hallucinations of some sort. Basically for years he had me on a concoction of meds to soften the stools and to ease my rumbly tummy lol.... i was also referred to a shrink for about six sessions... i was prescribed all types of anti depressants for over ten years. I had major issues with some tablets it felt as though my body was rejecting them and gave me loads of hassle.

Fast Foreword ten years of negative humiliating low torturous years....

Basically i had had enough of doctors fobbing me off with theres nothing wrong with you its all Ur IBS it's in your head it's not real calm down take a few tablets they will make u feel better pinky promise.... This is laughable now but at the time I was at the End of my life stage no shi*ting you...It was only due to sheer stubbornness and determination that got me an appointment with a specialist in piles. This was my way into the system saying its unbearable and i cant live any longer with my grapes haha... I waited about eight months for an appointment went in had two internals banded he never found any other faults. After 2-3 months I had a follow up and explained after researching my symptoms came across this site and self diagnosed myself with a partial prolapsed on the outside. My surgeon referred me for a dynamic MRI cant remember the name but basically have to evacuate gel that they put up you out of your anus. A week ago i went for the results and to have my sphincter muscles checked which were normal. They say my bowel drops down as i squeeze to do the toilet by 20% more. So i have surgery to look foreword to in jan/feb where if its what she thinks ill have a sore arse for two whole weeks and have the urgency to poo for upto two months yipeee.... at least if its urgent ill be sh*t free quick wipe and all my sins are gone hahahaha....

look in ten years I've had three disastrous relationships was unfairly dismissed and failed at running my own business... But u know what the end is in sight for me and i swear to fu*k if by this time nxt year im still going through this well lets just say I wont be suffering anymore... loosing your self respect and dignity on a daily basis is the hardest thing. for anyone that doesn't have this and reading this think before you open your mouth. Maybe that guy on the bus cant help but smell of ###### at nine o'clock in the morning hes probably cleaner than everyone on that bus.

Sick to the back teeth of people thinking i sh*t myself and do not bother to wipe my mess up.... goddddd if it was that simple do u think id choose to smell like s**t.... do you think IM actually unaware and dont care.....

anyway im waffling alot of sh*te now haha


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

Hi Lee, i'm from Glasgow and i've been suffering from the exact same symptoms as yourself. Infact i was just at the hospital on Friday there for a proctogram. Can i ask what kinda surgery is it that you're gonna be getting? Is it mucosal prolapse you've been diagnosed with too? Keep your nut up mate, sounds like in the next few months you might get back to normal.

All the best,

Jamie.


----------



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

Do you guys sometimes feel that the smell is coming from parts of your body other than just your anus? I get the burning sensation and gas bubbles, but I sometimes I get the smell about an hour after I eat something smelly, which definitely isn't enough time for that food to have reached the colon. The next BM I have in such situations doesn't tend to be foul smelling either, which makes me believe it's not coming from my colon, but rather my stomach or small intestine. I could be wrong though, as my problem STARTED with a sensation of leaking gas bubbles. Just wondering if maybe these procedures would still be helpful for people like me, as it seems possible that the problem started due to a prolapse. I have piles/haemorrhoids too but I had them banded. I'm not sure if it was actually successful, as my colorectal surgeon refused to examine me during my follow up to check if they were gone. He just assumed that the surgery must have been successful because I wasn't bleeding to death out of my anus (incompetent git).


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hope the surgery hopes for yall..I thnik the poo hides behind my internal hemoroids,so I use enemas to clean out.

Bent&broken

Yes, i used to have the feeling the smell was coming from my gut..if i lifted up the shirt and sniffed,i could smell the stink.My problem was yeast issues,once i got the flora in my bowel in control,then the poo smell went away


----------



## desprate (Nov 18, 2011)

.I have the same issue..well i live in CT and have a flight on 23rd of this month ..well my problem is even when i drink water i need 2 pass gas even i emptied my bowel completely i usually do enema to clear me out it helps cause i can easily go to work and don't worry abt bloated stomach till almost 6 to 8 hrs and in between i don't drink or eat anything at all cause i know i'll have this gas sipping out..and 1 thing i don't understand i'm a cashier so i'v to deal with ppl all the time i see lots of reactions and know what i'v that much courage that i ask customers that do they feel any smell in here they say no nothing of they know so still i ask like any funny or funky smell they say no it's like store smell like stuff inside or they can smell coffee and i'v couple of my good customers like my good friends they always come to play lotto and they stay close to me even i blow my breath on there face 2 confirm that my breath stinks or from me they smell anything always the answer was no u r good no nothing at all if there was something u r asking us very straight so v will tell u very straight that yea if u did and i also asked my employer that do he feel smell from me he said if that was the case u weren't working in here if there will be anything i'll let u know so i don't know wht 2 believe so any how well the weird thing is when ever i urinate i feel urge to pass gas can u please tell me y is that if u know..and i don't know after emptying my bowel i'm ok till 6 to 8 hrs but when i return home and go to toilet i urinate and release gas there is always mucus and sometimes it's plain mucus and sometimes mix with stool like brownish mucus sorry for the graphics but please tell me how to coop in a flight so i don't need to go to toilet cause it's 14 hrs flight please tell me so i don't get a urge to pass gas or to have bm..thax in advance..
GOD bless..


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

hmm, i used to have that mucus too. when i was in my worst situation, i seat then suddenly it come out. At 1st, I didnot notice. but later when i do enema then i got a lot of them. any of u have the feeling of itchy wriggling around anus?


----------



## rude boy (Nov 17, 2013)

hey Jamie:

the surgery is to explore my colon internally. she may have to cut a section out if its what she thinks it is. If not ill go bk in another time and receive an op from top down possibly stitch my gut to my ribs. so hopefully i get rid of at least some of my symptoms. ill read some of your posts n stuff when i have time see if we have the same sorta thing.

Bent and Broken:

Yeah i considered the smell was maybe coming from that area somewhere other than my anus, i thought it could possibly be from my pours around my bum...? after a few years I've realised that everyone has a slight whiff between there bum cheeks lol.... even the most clean lass ive been with had a slight tinge this is normal so just concluded it was my anus...tip for ya go bk to your surgeon tell him that you are still suffering with the symptoms ie bleeding and trouble passing stools. the surgeon i had said he may need to do 2-3 treatments as an out patients for banding.

Thickthighs:

many times i've thought it could have been intestinal flora

Desprate:

If you've had direct comments to your face from all walks of life and ages you know for certain that your walking around in a cloud of sh*t. I've battled for years with my sanity because family and friends telling me i don't smell. I think they either are honest and its a stress/ibs fight or flight pump i dunno...? could just be there sparing my feelings becuse they know it would destroy me even more i dunno..?

I know that your blood pressure drops when you pee so maybe its affecting your gut that way dunno.

Spoke to my surgeon about this mucus as i get it. she said with tablets to bulk up my gut and daily enemas this shout clear up.

Maria slan:

yeah get the weird ass sensations. the way i explain it as if you've ever had tooth ache just before it comes u get a sensation that the tooth is there like u can feel it if you get me. If i sit longer that a half hour my ass gets numb and starts to hurt/sweat, sometimes i get an inflimation basically my whole anus sorta swells up into like a golf ball.

The way I've perceived my condition is its like a fatal plane crash its never due to one single element that has been the cause rather a string of bad luck and human error. When i was younger i took major drugs which i believe directly effected the way i would have a BM sometimes partying for whole long weekends on cocktails of drink and drugs. Because i was pretty backed up some weeks id struggle to pass a stool maybe knackering my system for passing the stools down the colon...? could be internal piles blocking the way. mostly think its due to a mucosal


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

rude boy said:


> Desprate:
> 
> If you've had direct comments to your face from all walks of life and ages you know for certain that your walking around in a cloud of sh*t. I've battled for years with my sanity because family and friends telling me i don't smell. I think they either are honest and its a stress/ibs fight or flight pump i dunno...? could just be there sparing my feelings becuse they know it would destroy me even more i dunno..?


could it be sitting for long periods of time on a hard chair that brings it on? your friends/family may not be saying anything as your anal seal may not be being compromised when you're around them.


----------



## desprate (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Pengu....yea i live in ct wht abt u?


----------



## missjay (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello all,

For all those suffering and feeling as if you've come to the end of your tether, I have good news for you. I'm a living testimony that the power of cure is right on your hands. Click the below link to follow my story. You don't have to live in that condition. God's purpose for all human beings is to live a happy and healthy life. Thank you.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/161514-all-of-you-will-be-cured-now/


----------



## rude boy (Nov 17, 2013)

Listen please refrain from posting rubbish up about god on my story. It's about time u woke up and realised that god is fabricated. The Vatican are bleeding you's all dry they've made million times more than any ftse company ffs. Respect me and stop trying to brain wash others. No matter how hard u pray it won't get rid of what we've got. It's all about elimination of multiple factors until u hit the sweet spot


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

Everything you've described has been my life for the past four years, I know exactly how traumatising it is and the way people treat you differently is a $$$$$$ing joke.

Saw a colorectal recently and I'm getting the same test done and hopefully it'll be surgery. All these religious nutjobs spouting there ###### onto people with real problems annoys the $$$$$$ out of me shove your God up your hole.

What was the test like cause I'm currently not looking forward to having to ###### out a gel in front of an audience ? Also keep us updated on your results

Think the test was called a defecography


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

missjay said:


> Hello all,
> 
> For all those suffering and feeling as if you've come to the end of your tether, I have good news for you. I'm a living testimony that the power of cure is right on your hands. Click the below link to follow my story. You don't have to live in that condition. God's purpose for all human beings is to live a happy and healthy life. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/161514-all-of-you-will-be-cured-now/


Will you stop spouting your Religion all over this forum no-one wants to see it we have real problems start living in the real world


----------



## rude boy (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah man it wasn't too bad the way ur positioned u can't see them. Ur in the room alone there viewing through a window directly behind ur head. I'm sure u've been in much worse scenarios buddy. 
Sure I'll keep you updated


----------



## aguyinpain2 (Oct 13, 2013)

First of all,

Holy ######







on the traject you went through then Hi,

I myself actaully developed a anal leakage/sweat ass out of the blue in Jan 2010 and have had the same traject as you. (hemmroids/fissure/anal abcess surgery/shrinks/colonscopy etc)

I have some questions for you regarding you story.

Did you also have like a wet bottom before defeceation? Like sweat which was coming through you pants?

My anus is wet all day long but when urge to pee or nr2 suddenly it get's wet like I am sweating like crazy there. And only there!

I pm'd you, but it's better for everyone to see


----------



## rude boy (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah I have the same problem with a sweet sweat like mucus. Just had my exploratory surgery I only had a quick post opp with surgeon, she advised me that I received a stapled anoplexy for a mucosal prolapse. 3 days into the recovery, 2 staples came loose and ended up with piles lol.. I'm 2 weeks post opp and my ass is killing me haha... The surgeon did tell me that she thinks the problem is with me thinking I needed the toilet when I don't. Thus pushing and possibly damaging me ass


----------

